# #RiffsandBeards2 - Show us your entry!



## CRaul87 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll start:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyEsq8v0lIA


----------



## Asrial (Mar 27, 2015)

Humble entry:
[Youtubevid]bJNeLJwzrXQ[/Youtubevid]


----------



## noobstix (Mar 27, 2015)

There are some really great entries so far!


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's my ....ty submission. I don't expect to win (LOLDUH), but I did it for the fuuuuunz as I liked the beat.


https://soundcloud.com/van-v001/riffsandbeardscontest2


----------



## Novaturtle (Mar 27, 2015)

My attempt:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2jMl2nitQ
Loving some of the entries so far.


----------



## wilch (Mar 28, 2015)

Novaturtle said:


> My attempt:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2jMl2nitQ
> Loving some of the entries so far.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 28, 2015)

noobstix said:


> There are some really great entries so far!



Yeah, it's an upstream battle, some of the contestants got some really sick riffs. I think the only reason mine got its viewcount is because I was super early.

Also, I like your riff, too, although it's very Keith Merrow-y.


----------



## Nimby (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's mine. Thought I'd try fully producing it with bass and very light synth work. Not sure if that was against the rules, but hey, it's all just for fun. 

https://soundcloud.com/ryan-schmeister/ryans-riffsandbeards2-contest-submission


----------



## RobbYoung (Mar 28, 2015)

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/robb_young/riffsandbeards2-contest-entry[/SC]

Here's mine!  I'm ....e at riffs so felt quite proud of this, didn't mix in the bass very well though!


----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes. Sir!


----------



## zombieritual (Mar 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBEVID]FOO0G5o6TR8[/YOUTUBEVID]

the tempo was quite a bit faster than i usually play this riff, but i felt that it worked well so i gave it a go


----------



## silent suicide (Mar 28, 2015)

https://youtu.be/qGv_DNhgRm0

silly riffs incoming


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm currently int the process of recording mine. Will update you guys when I'm done mixing and record a vid.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 28, 2015)

Man, you guys are ....ing KILLING IT!!!! \m/


----------



## Reneguitario (Mar 29, 2015)

Mix/tone are not so great, but eff it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 29, 2015)

You guys have much better riffs than me, but what the hell...


----------



## Dead-Pan (Mar 29, 2015)

[sc]http://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/riffsandbeards2[/sc]


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 29, 2015)

BaptizedBurning said:


>




Probably my favorite one here. I like it simple lol.


----------



## vondano (Mar 30, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/vondano/riffsandbeards2-vondano


----------



## ridner (Mar 30, 2015)

good stuff


----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 30, 2015)

The amount of submissions is crazy, Fluff, Rob, and Rabea are gonna have their hands full 

So much good stuff too (you guys!), it's great to see what everybody does with it, really refreshing!
I'd love to see more of these, I personally got pretty sick of all the soloing contests (but that's pretty much because soloing has never been my thing haha)


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 30, 2015)

Agreed with the solo thing. I don't even care that I'm not gonna win anything...coming up with the riff and recording it, and then hearing all of the AMAZING riffage here...good enough for me! I hope he does it again.... even if the prize is a pack of gum, I'm in.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 30, 2015)

Christ yes, no more solo contests for a while. Though I think the only reason this wasn't a solo contest is because Fluff is not a solo guy either. I'd love to see another one of these. Maybe with a slightly slower drum track haha.


----------



## zombieritual (Mar 30, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> Christ yes, no more solo contests for a while. Though I think the only reason this wasn't a solo contest is because Fluff is not a solo guy either. I'd love to see another one of these. Maybe with a slightly slower drum track haha.



yeah even 120 would have been better i think


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 30, 2015)

zombieritual said:


> yeah even 120 would have been better i think



I'm just being really nitpicky about it lol. Just the way I write if I'm writing in 4/4 and with double bass drums it's a snare on every 2 kicks not 4. Or I put some sort of groove to the bass kicks if the snare is every 2 beats at like 130 bpm. 

Then again I usually write in 3/4 too XD Just the way my brain works.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 30, 2015)

I do think it would've been cool if you had the choice of setting BPM to whatever you prefer. It would've given the entries an extra layer of variety. 

Maybe next time? (I'm lookin at you Fluff, I know you post here!!!  )


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 30, 2015)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I do think it would've been cool if you had the choice of setting BPM to whatever you prefer. It would've given the entries an extra layer of variety.
> 
> Maybe next time? (I'm lookin at you Fluff, I know you post here!!!  )



I could see there being that one guy that writes a song in 16/2 at 270 bpm on a microtonal guitar.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 30, 2015)

Let him at it, I say!


----------



## edsped (Mar 31, 2015)

[Youtubevid]cUvCNNeKQgc[/Youtubevid]

I took a different approach. And by different I mean 80s.


----------



## Noxon (Mar 31, 2015)

Why not? I know I won't win, but this is still fun!

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/riffsandbeards2[/SC]


----------



## Jared_S (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello, first post on here in a very long time! Here is my entry for the #RiffsandBeards2 contest:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNGFzQgE0fg


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Guys, we broke Fluff. There are over 7000 entries already hahaha.

https://www.facebook.com/riffsandbeards/posts/462469383901545


----------



## Shammas (Apr 1, 2015)

The beard is slacking a bit in this one, but oh well-


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 1, 2015)

That's some fine riffage, but ya gotta read the rules buddy. You're not using the provided drum beat.


----------



## Shammas (Apr 1, 2015)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> That's some fine riffage, but ya gotta read the rules buddy. You're not using the provided drum beat.


Where do I find said rules? I just saw a thread about riffs and beards and stuff, my bad.


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y5jF8WjYIs

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11676233/RiffsAndBeards2_Contest_Rules.pdf


----------



## Jackzaa (Apr 1, 2015)

Edit: Video Entry!



Good luck all you guys, killer riffage in this thread


----------



## Cynic (Apr 2, 2015)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104100453/#RiffsAndBeards2 (Not Really).mp3

jk (guess that chorus)


----------



## mikenothing (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is my video entry:


----------



## Omrat (Apr 3, 2015)

Some really great riffs in this thread 
Here is My entry:


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 3, 2015)

Done writing the riff, gonna show E standard some love =). Gonna film it later today, I'm sure having nicer production will get noticed more but I'm not gonna stress over it.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Apr 3, 2015)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jeff-swanson-2/riffs-and-beards-contest-riffsandbeards2[/SC]

Fun contest for sure. Really cool how different (and awesome) the riffs coming out are considering they are all high gain and only 20 seconds long


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 4, 2015)

(-beard)



Great stuff from everyone.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is mine! Everyone here has some pretty banging riffs!


----------



## gnarlwinslow (Apr 4, 2015)

I went 8 string slappy style I suppose


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 4, 2015)

Fluff approves


----------



## Hawkevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Decided to give this a go too!!

​


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> You guys have much better riffs than me, but what the hell...




I knew it was you when I seen the RD.
You made a thread on UG about it. 
Cool Riff BTW.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

I just realized the riff after the acoustic part in Lamb of God's Ghost Walking fits perfectly(or more so).


----------



## Thedoglooksout (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

here´s another one:
https://soundcloud.com/thesoglooksout/the-damn-fluffy-unicorn


----------



## DredFul (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Thorerges (Apr 6, 2015)

Omrat said:


> Some really great riffs in this thread
> Here is My entry:




Dude that was really good.


----------



## DredFul (Apr 6, 2015)

I was running out of time since the contest now ends on friday and I don't have a chance to play during the working week because I study in another city. So since today is the last day of our extended easter weekend holiday thingy I got something together. I'm more than happy with it.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/dredful-1/riffsandbeards2-drowning-men-cant-die-again[/sc]

I actually broke a string at the end. That's why there's a weird bump sound


----------



## Asrial (Apr 6, 2015)

^Talk about hard to play riff. 

But re-viewed my video: it has 2.4k views. And fluff has approven.
Holy hell! My riffing is not bad!


----------



## osmosis2259 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey all,
Here is mine: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgwjUrZIXsY


----------



## isispelican (Apr 7, 2015)

my entry :


----------



## ibanice (Apr 7, 2015)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/frederik-enghoff/riffsandbeards2-frederik-enghoff[/SC]

My submission (I'm not gonna win ....) So many riffs better than mine.


----------



## gnarlwinslow (Apr 7, 2015)

I felt I needed to step up my game but hey whatever.


----------



## angryagain98 (Apr 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4W46soW7AM


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 8, 2015)

figured why the heck not


----------



## gnarlwinslow (Apr 8, 2015)

man that's a sweet lookin halo


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 8, 2015)

Here is mine! Just got this guitar today! NGD soon!


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 9, 2015)

I have no chance of winning, but I really like the riff I've come up with.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nlelithz/riffsandbeards2-by-alex-losty[/SC]


----------



## Forrest_H (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not going to win so I figured I'd have fun making the video


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 9, 2015)

Christ, after several Google searches I still can't find the contest material...anyone?


----------



## Asrial (Apr 9, 2015)

^On fluffs announcement video there's a link to the zip file containing a drumtrack and its MIDI.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just a reminder that this is ending tomorrow so hurry up.


----------



## redstone (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, I'm in for the lulz.


----------



## babbz (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's my little ditty.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/riffsandbeards2-entry-andre-babb[/SC]


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 9, 2015)

First, y'alls are some talented people. Everyone that's submitted something in here has crushed it, and I hope someone from the SSO famiglia wins.

Just under the wire... here's mine.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theinator/riffsandbeards2-adam-lion[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 9, 2015)

Man, you guys killed it. I did this one just to test out a new guitar I got. Don't laugh.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/riffsandbeards2[/SC]


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Apr 9, 2015)

I can now die in peace


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 9, 2015)

I did it! Just in time..


EDIT: Thanks Stig!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 9, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow740a-JH7w
> 
> I did it! Just in time..
> 
> ...





Just remove the spaces.
[ youtubevid ]ow740a-JH7w[ / youtubevid ]


----------



## NAACP Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey first post! Seeing everybody post up their riffs finally motivated me to upload something. You dudes can really rip too! I humbly toss my riff into the fray.


----------



## Tizzer (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm amazed how many tasty riffs are out there. It's been super fun to participate and to listen to everyone else's stuff. Hope to see other riff contests in the future! Anyway here's my entry. Good luck everybody!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 10, 2015)

Just learned about this contest yesterday and wanted to give it a try too! Recorded this one last night and had a ton of fun doing this. I don't know how they'll ever get through all the killer entries and determine winners.


Tone came out a too dark, but I didn't really have much time to play around with that stuff having the deadline be today! Ah well!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 10, 2015)

here's mine!

My AKM Imbuya with Blackwater Dirt Wizards

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/riffsandbeards2-contest-entry-alex-myla[/SC]


----------



## redstone (Apr 10, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Just learned about this contest yesterday and wanted to give it a try too! Recorded this one last night and had a ton of fun doing this. I don't know how they'll ever get through all the killer entries and determine winners.



They'll probably select the 10-20 best entries and give the gear to those who seem to need it the most, I guess.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 10, 2015)

redstone said:


> They'll probably select the 10-20 best entries and give the gear to those who seem to need it the most, I guess.



I was referring more to the sheer number of entries they have to listen to. I don't envy that at all!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 10, 2015)

redstone said:


> They'll probably select the 10-20 best entries and give the gear to those who seem to need it the most, I guess.



Oh how I'd wish that was the truth! My entry is just shy of page one on youtube in regards to views, and my main amp is a PodHD through my computer. 

No but really, I need an amp.


----------



## redstone (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds good for a pod, people could think it was an amp


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 10, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/steve-p-5/riffsandbeards2
Here's mine


----------



## Hachetjoel (Apr 10, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/hachetjoel/riffs-and-beards

Here's mine guys, pretty sloppy but pressed for time. I bet you someone on here wins it.


----------



## pkgitar (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 11, 2015)

pkgitar said:


>




Hope you didn't just upload that today, contest ended yesterday


----------



## pkgitar (Apr 12, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> Hope you didn't just upload that today, contest ended yesterday



April 10th!


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 12, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Just learned about this contest yesterday and wanted to give it a try too! Recorded this one last night and had a ton of fun doing this. I don't know how they'll ever get through all the killer entries and determine winners.
> 
> 
> Tone came out a too dark, but I didn't really have much time to play around with that stuff having the deadline be today! Ah well!




Hey check it out, I found my favorite entry thus far.


----------



## Tizzer (Apr 12, 2015)

pkgitar said:


>




Dat Kvelertak shirt tho  Sweet riff man.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 12, 2015)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Hey check it out, I found my favorite entry thus far.



Thanks bro! Really appreciate that!


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 13, 2015)

No problemo, it kicked ass. Reminded me of Mustaine during his most vicious years.


----------



## Studiostriver (Apr 13, 2015)

I came very late to the party,but here is mine.Posted on last day,10th April.
If you find it good,please give me thumb up on You Tube.Much appreciated. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zeWx-TLkc

Best regards. \m/


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 13, 2015)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> No problemo, it kicked ass. Reminded me of Mustaine during his most vicious years.



Thanks! Rust In Peace was my bible in high school!


----------



## Mart V (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys, here is my quickie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4PhUJX6omo

So many seriously good entries, thumbs up for everybody!


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 13, 2015)

I honestly think this dude kills it.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 13, 2015)

OK, what's the big deal around that thing? Seems like I've been living under a rock.


----------



## Studiostriver (Apr 13, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> OK, what's the big deal around that thing? Seems like I've been living under a rock.



Oh nothing too special bro,It`s just a riff contest made by Fluff.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 13, 2015)

Studiostriver said:


> Oh nothing too special bro,It`s just a riff contest made by Fluff.



Who's Fluff?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 13, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Who's Fluff?



Ryan "Fluff" Bruce is a guy on YouTube who does gear demos and recording tutorials and stuff like that. Kinda like Ola Englund if you ever watched his vids. Also if you've ever seen a Rob Scallon video in the last year, Fluff more than likely mixed the sound on it.

https://www.youtube.com/user/fluff191


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 13, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> Ryan "Fluff" Bruce is a guy on YouTube who does gear demos and recording tutorials and stuff like that. Kinda like Ola Englund if you ever watched his vids. Also if you've ever seen a Rob Scallon video in the last year, Fluff more than likely mixed the sound on it.



Is he the red-bearded guy? I've seen more than one Rob Scallon video.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 13, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Is he the red-bearded guy? I've seen more than one Rob Scallon video.



Linked his youtube page in my last comment.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah that's the guy! My memory remembered him more red-haired than blonde, but hey, the brain's not perfect! Thanks


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2015)

Well here's my near last minute entry:


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mike said:


> Well here's my near last minute entry:




I hate to be that guy but fluff closed it off on april 10th because he had close to 10k entries. Good riffs though.


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2015)

Awe well I suck lol....I just knew the initial cutoff date was supposed to be the 30th, but I never checked on any updates. You snooze you lose I guess.


----------



## Fluff191 (Apr 27, 2015)

Geez thanks for all the entries guys. Will be sifting through everything in the coming weeks. Rob is on tour at the moment but he will be going through entries as well.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 27, 2015)

Ah, dang it. I was actually going to give this a try after all, just for ....s and giggles. This sort of drumbeat is more or less antithetical to what I normally do, so it'd be an interesting challenge to attempt to inject some of my own style into it, even if it did end sounding like Vinnie Paul trying to sit in with Portal.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 27, 2015)

How do I get the midi drum track to work in reaper? Do I need some kinda third party software? I can put the drum track into a track on reaper but it won't play for some reason. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to these things.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 27, 2015)

will_shred said:


> How do I get the midi drum track to work in reaper? Do I need some kinda third party software? I can put the drum track into a track on reaper but it won't play for some reason. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to these things.



I just dragged and dropped the MP3 file into Reaper. A bit late to enter though dude.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 29, 2015)

Update! We actually have a better chance than we thought!


----------



## ChaNce (Apr 30, 2015)

Dayviewer said:


> Yes. Sir!




Can I please have you move near me so we can record?


----------



## Dayviewer (May 2, 2015)

Fluff actually gave an update on Facebook after the last video update that there are over 5400 entries 



ChaNce said:


> Can I please have you move near me so we can record?


I hate to say it after such a compliment  but I have to stay here man  cheers!


----------



## tacotiklah (May 4, 2015)

Aw crap. I didn't even hear about this until now. 

Screw it, if someone can hook me up with a link to download the drum track, I'll just make a soundcloud of a riff and post it here just for you guys for fun.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 9, 2015)

I got hooked up, so here's what I did for the entry. Kinda weaksauce compared to some of my other stuff, but I think it really fits the groove with what Fluff made as a drum track.
https://soundcloud.com/shadowraithmetal/riffs-and-beards2


Edit: Yes I know I can't enter, and I wasn't expecting to. I just wanted to give it a shot myself.


----------



## Talmaci (May 15, 2015)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/talmaci/riffsandbeards2[/SC]

That's mine, but sorry, without the video.


----------



## ManolisPitsikopoulos (May 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orYxmS1uQ7Y

im playing with three strings


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 25, 2015)

Damn it shouldn't surprise me but there are so many talented musicians around here. Thanks guys, it's the kick in the nuts I needed to get back to practice .


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 15, 2015)

Has anyone been checking the views/listens on their entries as of late? Mine will sporadically gain ~5 views out of nowhere every once in a while. One can only hope.....

And hopefully we get a winners video soon. Been a month and a half since the last update.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 15, 2015)

Fluff just posted his FAQ monday, where this was asked.
They're working on it, but he could reveal that while the winner wasn't picked, they've eliminated all soundcloud contestants, since the youtube contestants were superior.

_Oh god the suspense_


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 15, 2015)

Asrial said:


> Fluff just posted his FAQ monday, where this was asked.
> They're working on it, but he could reveal that while the winner wasn't picked, they've eliminated all soundcloud contestants, since the youtube contestants were superior.
> 
> _Oh god the suspense_



Oh damn final 10.


----------



## Dead-Pan (Jun 15, 2015)

Based on the strength of the Youtube entries the Soundcloud entries were not considered??? What ****! Should have said Youtube only. Total Sham.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> Based on the strength of the Youtube entries the Soundcloud entries were not considered??? What ****! Should have said Youtube only. Total Sham.



I knew this would piss people off when he said it.


----------



## Novaturtle (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think Fluff means that the soundcloud entries were completely discarded purely because the Youtube stuff was so good. I think he's simply saying that they didn't think any of the soundcloud entries were as good as the Youtube ones.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 15, 2015)

Welp, that lets me out. Not that I thought I had a chance of winning, but now I know I didn't and don't have to bother wondering. Interested to see these top 10 riffs.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 15, 2015)

With 5 winners I do hope they show the other 5 as honorable mentions, with over a few thousand entries it would be great to see a top 10 
Really interested to see the results!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 23, 2015)

The winners have been chosen. Announcement soon I imagine.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 23, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> The winners have been chosen. Announcement soon I imagine.



Dont forget that he is also giving away stuff to random people like shirts.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEEiGsYbIfM


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 11, 2015)

I GOT THIRD PLACE, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11       
Fluff, Bea, Rob, thank you SO MUCH for this, if there is one thing I needed right now it was this, and I never expected it to happen, THANK YOU.

As for the email Fluff, I didn't receive it but I will look further, I also spammed you on Youtube and Facebook already, also sent a message to Bea.
Please get in touch with me, and once again thank you!

Regards,

Benjamin Rijsdijk (aka Dayviewer  )


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dayviewer said:


> I GOT THIRD PLACE, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> Fluff, Bea, Rob, thank you SO MUCH for this, if there is one thing I needed right now it was this, and I never expected it to happen, THANK YOU.
> 
> As for the email Fluff, I didn't receive it but I will look further, I also spammed you on Youtube and Facebook already, also sent a message to Bea.
> ...



Congrats dude!


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks man!

I have now found Fluffs message in my inbox so I messaged him immediatly, sorry for the spam haha.

I also happen to be on a holiday right now so this is so chaotic haha 
The good life though!


----------



## Nlelith (Jul 12, 2015)

These are great entries! Congrats, Dayviewer!

But is it just me, or someone else wasn't impressed by the first place entry?


----------



## gorthul (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats Dayviewer. Your entry was imo the best of the top 5.

I'm pretty shocked though that Franq's entry didn't win this contest, let alone he is not part of the top 5. :O


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats man, well deserved!


----------



## ToneLab (Jul 13, 2015)

Dayviewer said:


> I GOT THIRD PLACE, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> Fluff, Bea, Rob, thank you SO MUCH for this, if there is one thing I needed right now it was this, and I never expected it to happen, THANK YOU.
> 
> As for the email Fluff, I didn't receive it but I will look further, I also spammed you on Youtube and Facebook already, also sent a message to Bea.
> ...



Congrats Benjamin! Loved your riff!


----------



## DeKay (Jul 13, 2015)

Benjamin rocked that ...., .... yeah! Congratulations!


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you guys! <3 
Only thing left now is what I'll actually do with my fresh Torpedo CAB, it doesnt fit into my current setup at all  but I do want to keep it and I'm looking into options.
I'll make a new thread for that


----------



## Talmaci (Nov 24, 2017)

does anybody still has midi drum track?


----------

